# Practical reptile keeping mag



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

who here read the latest issue with the offer to go to hamm for 2 under 300 pounds? and im not sure if it's ginnerones but there was a tokay called rocky at the end of it on someone's hand, so i assumed it was his, mostly because it wasn't sucking blood


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

yeah it 's ginnerones lol, we've got it and had a nice write up about kenyan sand boa's which was handy as I am looking into getting one hehe, I'm liking the mag although I wish it was easier to get hold of locally !!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

was it this pic


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

Yazyaz1 said:


> who here read the latest issue with the offer to go to hamm for 2 under 300 pounds?


lol Coach to the Show is definately under £300 for two being only £105 per person


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> was it this pic
> image


yep, gratz lol


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

SleepyD said:


> lol Coach to the Show is definately under £300 for two being only £105 per person


I think, but don't quote me on this, that the £300 includes a hotel room.

Andy


----------

